# Phân phối thùng rác giá rẻ tại vĩnh long - thùng rác 120L 240L 660L -lh 0911082000



## nhienhuynh (4/10/21)

Rác thải sinh hoạt quá nhiều khiến bạn gặp khó khăn khi xử lý. Cách tốt nhất để làm xử lý rác thải sinh hoạt là giảm lượng rác được thải ra và xử lý rác thải sinh hoạt gia đình hiệu quả và nhanh chóng, mang đến cho bạn môi trường sống trong lành. Để làm điều này,bạn có thể sử dụng các bao bì tái sử dụng để sau khi dùng xong có thể bán cho người thu mua đồng nát.Nhiều sản phẩm tẩy rửa, vệ sinh bán trên thị trường có bao bì có thể được tái chế, do đó chúng vừa giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian xử lý rác thải mà còn thân thiện với môi trường, nhất là bạn còn có thể kiếm thêm một ít tiền tiêu vặt từ việc bán đồng nát nữa!

Thùng rác có phân loại cho việc bỏ rác tự huỷ ( hữu cơ), hoặc tái sử dụng ( chai, nhựa..., ) rác thải nguy hiểm ( rác y tế: kim tim, găng tay, chai lọ thuốc....), _*Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn*_ chúng tôi có tất cả các loại thùng rác để phục vụ nhu cầu bỏ rác của khách hàng, Với giá rẻ cạnh tranh so với các đại lý hay công ty khác. Thùng rác 120 lít, 240 lít, 660 lít là mặc hàng chủ đạo trong việc sử dụng bỏ rác.
_*
Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn*_ bán sỉ thùng rác tại các tỉnh miền tây: Thùng rác giá rẻ tại cần thơ, thùng rác giá rẻ tại tiền giang, Thùng rác giá rẻ tại Sóc Trăng, Thùng rác giá rẻ tại đồng tháp, thùng rác giá rẻ tại hậu giang, thùng rác giá rẻ tại vĩnh long, thùng rác giá rẻ tại bạc liêu, thùng rác giá rẻ cà mau, thùng rác giá rẻ tại long an, thùng rác giá rẻ trà vinh.

*LH 0911.082.000- NHIÊN BÁO GIÁ TRỰ TIẾP
1. Thùng rác 120L*






-Model: LD120

- Kích thước: 550x490x930mm

- Nắp kín, 2 bánh xe, nhựa HDPE

- Màu : Xanh lá , màu cam, vàng, đỏ

- Giá Bán : Vui lòng gọi 0911.082.000- Nhiên
*2. Thùng rác 240L*





-Model : LD240

- Kích thước D x R x C) 740 * 600 * 1015 mm

-Chất liệu : HDPE

-Màu sắc : Màu xanh lá cây, màu cam

-Bảo hành : Bảo hành 6 tháng
*3. Thùng rác 660 líT*






- Model  LD660

-Thùng rác 660L có 04 bánh xe.

- Kích thước : (D x R x C) 1180 * 770 * 1360mm

- Chất liệu : HDPE

- Màu sắc : Xanh

- Bảo hành : Bảo hành 6 tháng

*Chi Nhánh Cty TNHH Công nghiệp Sài Gòn*

*Đ/c : QL 1A , Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long

Đc kho: 154/1 Quốc lộ 1A, Phương Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TPHCM

ĐT: 0911.082.000- 02703.77.88.99 gặp Nhiên

Email : nhienhuynh41@gmail.com*


----------

